# What Size is Your Wood?



## smokewood (Jul 1, 2015)

Right chaps lets not be shy, how big do you like your wood........... Chunks?

After watching a fair few youtube videos and reading the odd thread It seems it's horses for courses.  I personally use fist sized,or something slightly smaller, and throw one of these on every 45 minutes or so depending on what I am cooking.

What's your choice and why?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello.  WELL!  THERE! is a question.  Some of the responses will depend on the smoker you are using and the smoke generator if using one and what you are smoking.  Cold or hot smoking as you know.  Dust can come in to this.  Right now.  Just using my Webers for hot smoking I only use large chips ( although I have some maple chunks to try ).  I am "unconventional"  I just don't believe a certain thing MUST be done like this.  I don't discuss everything on the open forum.  I use large chips because I blend flavours.  UNLESS I am using mesquite alone.  I do not do that unless it is just certain friends and family members because of the strong taste.  I will start smoking other things.  Mostly cold smoking.  Cheese.  Salmon.  More delicate flavours.  Ya can't hit that with mesquite.  Just my thoughts.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 1, 2015)

The size if the Maple chunks that you sent were a good size. The sat nicely on top of the coals and fitted under the grate in the Weber. They also burned at a good rate - not too fast.


----------



## resurrected (Jul 2, 2015)

I've just used chips so far.

:welcome1:













image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Jul 2, 2015


----------



## smokewood (Jul 2, 2015)

Do you use chips for everything? and do you soak them before use, or just use them dry?

 I will be bringing some chunks down to the Smoking Weekend, you can try some out if you want, and see what you prefer.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 2, 2015)

My offset can take splits up to about 15 cm, or I can burn any mix of chunks and briquettes. But it isn't suited for chips or pellets, unless I install something like the maze-type fuel trays. Yesterday's salmon smoke began with a briquette fire, then switching to apple chunks.


----------



## resurrected (Jul 2, 2015)

smokewood said:


> Do you use chips for everything? and do you soak them before use, or just use them dry?
> 
> I will be bringing some chunks down to the Smoking Weekend, you can try some out if you want, and see what you prefer.



I've only used chips. When I bought the ProQ a month ago I just ordered five bags of chips at the same time (hickory, oak, cherry & apple. 

I soaked them for the first time yesterday, the previous two times I didn't. 

I've never used chunks. So it will be cool trying some.


----------



## smokewood (Jul 2, 2015)

I think Danny uses chips all the time, as it is difficult to get Mesquite & Pecan in this country in chunks, with the chunks you will find that you get a longer burn.


----------



## osprey2 (Jul 8, 2015)

resurrected said:


> I've only used chips. When I bought the ProQ a month ago I just ordered five bags of chips at the same time (hickory, oak, cherry & apple.
> 
> I soaked them for the first time yesterday, the previous two times I didn't.
> 
> I've never used chunks. So it will be cool trying some.





smokewood said:


> I think Danny uses chips all the time, as it is difficult to get Mesquite & Pecan in this country in chunks, with the chunks you will find that you get a longer burn.


I can honestly say that chunks are the bees knees thanks to James (Smokewood) Two chunks of pear and one of cherry gave a great pulled pork.

As for Danny, one day soon he will be enlightened.


----------



## smokewood (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks Dave I appreciate it.


----------



## bobbobbbq (Jul 11, 2015)

image.jpg



__ bobbobbbq
__ Jul 11, 2015





About this big[emoji]128515[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]127794[/emoji]


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2015)

" What Size is Your Wood? " You Brits know how to keep it clean! This thread could have gone a whole different direction if ALL us Yanks could post...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ

BTW...8 cm square chunks with Charcoal, AMNPS Pellet Maze in the Electric.


----------



## bobbobbbq (Jul 11, 2015)

It's on. I'm a grower not a shower! But it's enough to fill a pram. [emoji]128540[/emoji]


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2015)

BOBBOBBBQ said:


> It's on. I'm a grower not a shower! But it's enough to fill a pram. [emoji]128540[/emoji]


HA! I filled 3 prams...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 11, 2015)

HEY!  Play nice boys.  This IS a family site!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   At my age; usually just 1/2 inch chips.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

